
Why indoor navigation is so hard - Garbage
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/10/indoor-navigation.html
======
obvio171
Besides Meridian (the app mentioned in the article), the guys at Building
Layer (<http://buildinglayer.com/>) are also doing some pretty interesting
stuff. They totally nailed the pitch at Vator Splash and already custom-made
Microsoft Surface solutions for some hospitals and other places. It's a very
interesting space!

